# No temerature monitor



## dub (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm running an old _Radeon Saphire 9600 XT_, which if I read up correctly on it, means that it supports temperature detection, so how come I can't find a temp. monitor when running ATi Tool 0.26 ?

I checked the logs and I see a bunch of instances that say "temp chip detection: failed"
Though I'm pretty sure that my card supports this. 

Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Look on the card for the chip. LM something if I recall correctly. There is info on that on this site somewhere, including pics of it.

If the chip isn't there it obviously isn't supported.


----------



## Frogger (Dec 10, 2006)

that card had no temp chip
  my bad sorry:shadedshu


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 10, 2006)

my regular Radeon 9600XT did


edit: actually i think it was temp control for my fan......


----------



## francis511 (Dec 10, 2006)

sapphire radeon  9600 xt temp monitor.this is atitool 0.24,but it
should work on 0.26


----------



## dub (Dec 12, 2006)

Very strange. ATi Tool still refuses to show any temperature values. I installed ver. 0.24 just out of curiosity and no luck there either.
Log: Temperature monitoring: chip not detected


----------



## p-jack (Dec 12, 2006)

dub said:


> Very strange. ATi Tool still refuses to show any temperature values. I installed ver. 0.24 just out of curiosity and no luck there either.
> Log: Temperature monitoring: chip not detected



looks like your card doesn´t have a temp sensor then....


----------



## francis511 (Dec 12, 2006)

maybe broken ?


----------



## p-jack (Dec 12, 2006)

no idea... try to locate a chip labeled LMxx (mine´s LM63) on your card... if it´s there it´s not properly detected (or maybe broken); if it´s not there, well....     no temp monitoring...


----------



## Frogger (Dec 12, 2006)

dub said:


> Very strange. ATi Tool still refuses to show any temperature values. I installed ver. 0.24 just out of curiosity and no luck there either.
> Log: Temperature monitoring: chip not detected



according to saphire some of these cards did not have a temp chip installed on them to save $$


----------

